# The Replacement Thread



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

Kirby Smart
Clancy Pendergast
Randy Shannon
Pat Narduzzi
Chris Wilson-yes, that one.
Kirk Olivadotti
Kevin Steele

lots of names will pop up over the next few days. I think my picks are Narduzzi, Smart, and Shannon.
__________________

Narduzzi is getting by on about $557,000 at Mich St. and he curb stomped Stanfords power offense.
Clancy is unemployed after leading the 3-4 defense at USC to a pretty good season.
Shannon is languishing in a deadend job in Fayetteville, under Bielema. 
Chris Wilson is a prety good d-line coach, but was a train wreck as a DC.
Olivadotti might be able to pull the plow, but there are some concerns about family.
Steele, he turned down the DC with UofL and Petrino. So that is a possible.
That leaves Kirby, and this is intriguing.......(conspiracy theory)
-He is a Georgia boy.  
-His wife's family and his would love to see them back in Georgia for geography reasons.  
-Smart has close ties to Bobo, and he will advocate for Smart.
-UGA has an offer to Derrick Ansley for DB coach, and he also has close ties with Smart ( an offer that I am sure went out before the departure of Grantham....or did it?)  
-Ed Orgeron is being courted as a D-line coach at Bama-too many roosters in the hen house for Smart? 
-He is a very popular choice with Dawgnation. 

I am not too concerned with most of the choices that I have seen so far with the lone exception being Wilson.  I just think he is a better DL coach than coordinator.  While most of this is conjecture, the question is out there....Who's next?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 13, 2014)

Interesting....Hope they can snag Kirby.

Maybe with Kiffin going to Tuscaloosa, Kirby will want out.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Narduzzi would be most everyone's first pick. At first glance I wonder why in the world he would leave for UGA at this point but then you see his salary. It would be tough to turn down a 400k raise

Clancy - Very intrigued by him. By all means he has put up some good numbers as a DC and is well thought of. How would he fit in coming to the deep south?

Shannon - I hope he at least interviews. He is waaaay too talented to be coaching LB's at Arkansas.

Wilson - Just please no.

O - I like him but now isn't the time to get your first DC experience at UGA.

Steele - Not sure what he has done other than work for Saban.

Kirby - No thanks. He played us like a fiddle last go around. Let him stay with the new goons in T-town. 

Diaz - He had a bad go at UT but I still think he wouldn't be a poor choice.

If it were me I'd offer 1 mill + to Narduzzi. If he says no then interview Shannon and Pendergast and do what it takes to bring one of them in. If you slip past them then we aren't really looking to be the program that we want to be anyway and you may as well flip a coin with the rest of the candidates.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

Kiffin and Orgeron together again? That just don't sound good for Bama IMHO.
I also heard that it could happen that Scott Cochran might follow Kirby...that would jack up the defensive coaching staff payroll though.  Kirby is getting $1.15 right now, and gets $1.35 in 15&16.  His current contract ends Feb 2016.  Cochran's salary is $350,000. McGarity/UGA would really have to come off the hip.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Kirby Smart
> Clancy Pendergast
> Randy Shannon
> Pat Narduzzi
> ...



I don't know who's next, but Richt had better get it right.  3-4, or 4-3?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Narduzzi would be most everyone's first pick. At first glance I wonder why in the world he would leave for UGA at this point but then you see his salary. It would be tough to turn down a 400k raise
> 
> Clancy - Very intrigued by him. By all means he has put up some good numbers as a DC and is well thought of. How would he fit in coming to the deep south?
> 
> ...



If we got Diaz, I want him as a position coach, not as our DC.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

we have recruited pretty well on the DL and at LB...not to mention we have played a LOT in a nickle....I think we have the personnel to do wither, but the mindset is on a 3-4. 
I am not too fond of Diaz either.  In the end, we will all probably scratch our heads and say, "well, I never thought about hiring that guy as our DC."

as far as Diaz goes....I think BYU just ran for another touchdown against Texas this morning.  nuff said.


----------



## willbuck (Jan 13, 2014)

I am still openly campaigning for Bud Foster.  His current salary is less than 500k.  VT is never in the top 10 in recruiting but their defenses usually are.  He also does a great job with Special teams (both sides).  

Pay the man whatever it takes.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

*more on Kirby*

not pushing the "bring Kirby home" mantra, but Kimberly Nash has a very interesting perspective on the issue; this could have been coming a long ways off, and a lot more people may have known before the SECCG even.

http://theladysportswriter.com/mark-richt-ready-to-forge-ahead-after-grantham-departure/

"if you keep your ear anywhere near the rumor mill, you saw this coming since before mid-season"

    …if Smart took this job, he could hit the ground running, recruit like crazy and win. The offense is better. Georgia is already basically running the same 3-4 defense Smart would want to bring from Alabama. There would be only a few tweaks, no outright installation necessary. That would be an enormous advantage for a first-year coordinator.

    From Smart’s perspective, the situation may have changed a little at Alabama too. In 2009, the Crimson Tide had just won its first national title under Nick Saban. Alabama has since won two more. Fair or not, there really isn’t anywhere else to go but down from that. (Gentry Estes, Dawgs247)


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

willbuck said:


> I am still openly campaigning for Bud Foster.  His current salary is less than 500k.  VT is never in the top 10 in recruiting but their defenses usually are.  He also does a great job with Special teams (both sides).
> 
> Pay the man whatever it takes.



Beamer is close to retirement...as in after this year.  Bud is, without the actual title, the "head coach in waiting."


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Beamer is close to retirement...as in after this year.  Bud is, without the actual title, the "head coach in waiting."



I agree.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 13, 2014)

Are All Of These People Actually "Chomping At The Bit"For The UGA Job Or Are These Just The Same Typical Delusions That Everyone Wants To Be at UGA?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Are All Of These People Actually "Chomping At The Bit"For The UGA Job Or Are These Just The Same Typical Delusions That Everyone Wants To Be at UGA?



Not all coaches are chomping at the bit for the UGA job, just as they weren't for the Bama OC job.  It's a fit for some, but not for others.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

"Don't want Kirby, especially at the number that was thrown out! There are a ton of folks who don't want him back and he knows it."

rex, I find it interesting that yo do NOT want Kirby back in Athens.  If it is the money, then you might want to backtrack some;  we aren't going to get a good DC on the cheap.  We (sic) will have to pay.  I think the last time around things were not in place for either party.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> "Don't want Kirby, especially at the number that was thrown out! There are a ton of folks who don't want him back and he knows it."
> 
> rex, I find it interesting that yo do NOT want Kirby back in Athens.  If it is the money, then you might want to backtrack some;  we aren't going to get a good DC on the cheap.  We (sic) will have to pay.  I think the last time around things were not in place for either party.



I don't want Kirby because I think he is a punk and he lied to us in the past, in order to get a raise.

Also, Kirby is already the highest paid DC, at $950,000 + per year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't want Kirby because I think he is a punk and he lied to us in the past, in order to get a raise.
> 
> Also, Kirby is already the highest paid DC, at $950,000 + per year.



Dobn't hold anything back rex. let us know how you really feel. Oh and his current salary is $1.15mil.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

*whoa!!*

Orgeron lurking around Tuscaloosa, and now Wilson interviewing at Bama for DL coach!?!? 

http://dawgs.fanternity.com/Blogs/a...ine-coach-chris-wilson-2281.html#.UtQK7vvZdI4


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Dobn't hold anything back rex. let us know how you really feel. Oh and his current salary is $1.15mil.



Yeah, so he is the highest paid DC.  We could get someone for much less than what he is making.  I don't care for the price tag associated for being part of the Saban tree.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yeah, so he is the highest paid DC.  We could get someone for much less than what he is making.  I don't care for the price tag associated for being part of the Saban tree.



Why does it matter how much we pay?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Why does it matter how much we pay?



I don't want to overpay.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't want to overpay.



UGA hurting financially?  Money could be used elsewhere?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> UGA hurting financially?  Money could be used elsewhere?



I don't understand what you're getting at.  

It's pretty simple, Kirby is already the highest paid DC.  We don't know how he would do without being under Saban's wing.  I don't want to pay a premium, just because Kirby is part of the Saban coaching tree.  There are plenty of DC's, making considerably less, that would be quality hires.

Plus, Kirby is a clown.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

he might be aq clown, but his defenses have held up.  Hey, I could be happy with him, Narduzzi or Shannon.  The Kirby hire is interesting though because of the rumor that Scott Cochran might would follow with him; imagine an honest to God real life S&C guru on staff at Butts-Mehre.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> he might be aq clown, but his defenses have held up.  Hey, I could be happy with him, Narduzzi or Shannon.  The Kirby hire is interesting though because of the rumor that Scott Cochran might would follow with him; imagine an honest to God real life S&C guru on staff at Butts-Mehre.



I would like to see what he does without Saban, before paying him more than any NFL DC.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't understand what you're getting at.
> 
> It's pretty simple, Kirby is already the highest paid DC.  We don't know how he would do without being under Saban's wing.  I don't want to pay a premium, just because Kirby is part of the Saban coaching tree.  There are plenty of DC's, making considerably less, that would be quality hires.
> 
> Plus, Kirby is a clown.



I was just curious why you didn't want to overpay.  I wasn't trying to be a smart . . . or anything like that.  I just wanted to find out a little bit more.  Thanks sharing.  

To me, I don't think money is the issue.  I think we need to get the best defensive coaches we can get.  Based on Kirby's salary, you would think he would be one of the best.  He has won several SEC Championships and National Championships as a DC.  I agree that I would also like to see what he can do outside of Nick Saban and I hope he gets that opportunity.  

Do you think there are better resume's for DC's out there?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I was just curious why you didn't want to overpay.  I wasn't trying to be a smart . . . or anything like that.  I just wanted to find out a little bit more.  Thanks sharing.
> 
> To me, I don't think money is the issue.  I think we need to get the best defensive coaches we can get.  Based on Kirby's salary, you would think he would be one of the best.  He has won several SEC Championships and National Championships as a DC.  I agree that I would also like to see what he can do outside of Nick Saban and I hope he gets that opportunity.
> 
> Do you think there are better resume's for DC's out there?



I'd take Pruitt, Chavis, Narduzzi, Foster, Shannon etc.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe yall can pick up Paul Johnson's option defense???  

Both Tech and UGA hired their now gone 3-4 DCs a few years ago at the same time.  Us with Al groh and yall with Grantham.  I'd say both of them were big busts.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 13, 2014)

Not sure Kirby would make a lateral move at this point in his career. He is waiting on the right HC job to open up which may be Vandy  right now. Can't see Kirby or UGA pursuing this very hard after the last time they tried and things didn't work out. But maybe Kirby see's that this may be his chance to move in now and move up soon to the HC at UGA. If he reads this forum and all the Fire CMR threads, that has to cross his mind. I just don't see it at this time but what I have seen with the Kiffin hire is our opinions really don't matter.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Not sure Kirby would make a lateral move at this point in his career. He is waiting on the right HC job to open up which may be Vandy  right now. Can't see Kirby or UGA pursuing this very hard after the last time they tried and things didn't work out. But maybe Kirby see's that this may be his chance to move in now and move up soon to the HC at UGA. If he reads this forum and all the Fire CMR threads, that has to cross his mind. I just don't see it at this time but what I have seen with the Kiffin hire is our opinions really don't matter.



Or Grantham getting $1mil per year at U of L!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I'd take Pruitt, Chavis, Narduzzi, Foster, Shannon etc.



Chavis ain't budgin. But any of those would be great hires. And including Smart. Personally, I think Smart wold be on the out if he did not take a DC job at UGA. Too many changes happening at Bama right now, and they don't all look to be good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Chavis ain't budgin. But any of those would be great hires. And including Smart. Personally, I think Smart wold be on the out if he did not take a DC job at UGA. Too many changes happening at Bama right now, and they don't all look to be good.



We paid too much for Grantham.  I'm not interested in seeing us drop $1.5 mil on Smart, who has yet to prove himself without Saban.

I posted a list of DC's who are making considerably less than Smart and are getting great results.  Highest paid doesn't equal best defense.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I'd take Pruitt, Chavis, Narduzzi, Foster, Shannon etc.



I'd do back flips if we get any of them. The first four will require UGA to stroke a check for around a million a year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> We paid too much for Grantham.  I'm not interested in seeing us drop $1.5 mil on Smart, who has yet to prove himself without Saban.
> 
> I posted a list of DC's who are making considerably less than Smart and are getting great results.  Highest paid doesn't equal best defense.



As much as I like the idea of a Georgia boy coming home, I think this is a real concern with Smart.


----------



## weagle (Jan 13, 2014)

I wonder if Chizik is in the mix.  He was feast or famine as a Head Coach, but when he was DC at Auburn and Texas, both had an undefeated season and Auburn had a very highly ranked D.

I don't even know if he wants back in coaching, but his resume as a DC is pretty strong.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 13, 2014)

I think Randy Shannon would take the gig in a hot sec.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

hmmm...a name I had not really plugged into UGA: Ed Orgeron. He has all the tools, and he is currently unemployed. Good recruiter. He is familiar with a 3-4.  AND most importantly of all....he fits under the "rex upshaw salary cap." 
seriously, he would be a good choice.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Orge has never been a DC. Seems a bit risky at this point to me.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

best post of the post Grantham celebratio....err coaching search that I have read....

 "...not really counting on anyone, but as this is possibly the most important hire in Richt's tenure I am expecting it to be different."


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> hmmm...a name I had not really plugged into UGA: Ed Orgeron. He has all the tools, and he is currently unemployed. Good recruiter. He is familiar with a 3-4.  AND most importantly of all....he fits under the "rex upshaw salary cap."
> seriously, he would be a good choice.



Nope. Don't want him.  Line coach and in charge of recruiting...sure.  As DC, no thanks.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Nope. Don't want him.  Line coach and in charge of recruiting...sure.  As DC, no thanks.



Not saying I want him either. He is just another name that is popping up.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

Got another name for ya rex.....Jeremy Pruitt. He is on the payroll at F$U for $500,000 plus a 17% increase.  That puts him at $585,000, and that is well within the "rex upshaw salary cap." he has experience as a DC, and he has one other thing.....a ring.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Got another name for ya rex.....Jeremy Pruitt. He is on the payroll at F$U for $500,000 plus a 17% increase.  That puts him at $585,000, and that is well within the "rex upshaw salary cap." he has experience as a DC, and he has one other thing.....a ring.



He is who I hope we get.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He is who I hope we get.



go to the well my friend...you know where...

"Per multiple sources it appears that Florida State defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt has emerged as a possible candidate for the defensive coordinator vacancy at Georgia. Pruitt, in his first year as defensive coordinator at FSU, is thought to be near or at the top of the list of possible coaches to replace Todd Grantham who left for the same position at Louisville.
In his first season with the Seminoles, Pruitt helped lead the team to a perfect record and the national championship. Prior to joining the FSU staff, Pruitt served as an assistant under Nick Saban at Alabama, including a stint as defensive backs coach."


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Got another name for ya rex.....Jeremy Pruitt. He is on the payroll at F$U for $500,000 plus a 17% increase.  That puts him at $585,000, and that is well within the "rex upshaw salary cap." he has experience as a DC, and he has one other thing.....a ring.



I believe he has more than 1 ring from his time at Bama. He is a very solid choice, but I don't see Jimbo letting him go that easily. He is another of Saban's disciples. Left bama because he wanted to be a DC. would be a great hire.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I believe he has more than 1 ring from his time at Bama. He is a very solid choice, but I don't see Jimbo letting him go that easily. He is another of Saban's disciples. Left bama because he wanted to be a DC. would be a great hire.



Throw $850 k at him and make FSU match it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> go to the well my friend...you know where...
> 
> "Per multiple sources it appears that Florida State defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt has emerged as a possible candidate for the defensive coordinator vacancy at Georgia. Pruitt, in his first year as defensive coordinator at FSU, is thought to be near or at the top of the list of possible coaches to replace Todd Grantham who left for the same position at Louisville.
> In his first season with the Seminoles, Pruitt helped lead the team to a perfect record and the national championship. Prior to joining the FSU staff, Pruitt served as an assistant under Nick Saban at Alabama, including a stint as defensive backs coach."



They're giving me hope.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

well now, we'll just get everybody a raise!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> well now, we'll just get everybody a raise!



Seems to be a sign of the times in College Football.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

HA HA HA !!!  One of my co workers who is a USCe grad just told me "dang!  Mark Richt is lucky to have gotten rid of that guy like that!"


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> well now, we'll just get everybody a raise!



I think a lot of head coaches need to be sending Mack Brown some thank you gifts as well.  He got a lot of head coaches raises this year!!! I know.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

oh my!  I just did some reading on Jeremy Pruitt.....uh, McGarity might want to get out the checkbook.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

here....read for yourself...

http://miamiherald.typepad.com/flor...cking-nfl-style-defense-at-florida-state.html

“It’s a totally different defense as far as no more reading, it’s more just like see it and go," said DE Mario Edwards.

“I feel like with this defense we’re around the ball all the time, I feel like. Like I don’t know how, but I mean, I feel like it’s unstoppable," joked CB Nick Waisome.

Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/flor...e-defense-at-florida-state.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2014)

Bama just hired Davis back so Wilson is still a Dawg I like it!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

For now he is.....but I feel better about it. Depends on whoever the new DC is now. I heard Pendergast's name came up again. Three names I am hearing with consistency: Penderast, Smart, Pruitt....all homeruns.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes they are but would love to keep Chris on. It would also help with recruiting.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 13, 2014)

A little nervous in Seminole land???

"Tallahassee, FL---Perhaps there is some concern for Florida State faithful where defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt is concerned. 

After Sunday's announcement that Georgia is losing their defensive coordinator, Todd Grantham to Louisville, reports say the Bulldogs may go after Pruitt. CBS Sports among others reporting the Dawgs may be interested in FSU's Pruitt.

Pruitt, who came over from Alabama before last season, was very successful in his first year as the Seminoles coordinator, his defense giving up more than 17 points just twice all last season, to BC and Auburn.

Pruitt returns a ton of talent at FSU, and there seems to be no reason to see going to Georgia as a move "up". Then again if the Dawgs offer a big raise over the 540 grand Pruitt's making in Tallahasssee, who knows what Jeremy's answer might be"? 

Source:
Scott Rossman -email -  wjhg.com


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2014)

Pruitt seems to have what it takes to be a great DC. I just hope the Noles pony up and pay the man.


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2014)

Has anybody heard of Geoff Collins' name being thrown around? I heard it on a sports talk show this afternoon. He is Miss. St. DC.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 13, 2014)

The money it would take to get Smart would be a SLAP in Bobo's face.

And Smart turned it down with disdain in 2009. What's different now???


----------



## bigsix (Jan 13, 2014)

Not really sold on Smart the three decent teams they played this year A&M, Auburn, and Oklahoma all lit Alabama's defense up.


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2014)

Scott G said:


> The money it would take to get Smart would be a SLAP in Bobo's face.
> 
> And Smart turned it down with disdain in 2009. What's different now???



With all Bobo's offers he'll be sittin pretty next year too.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 13, 2014)

riprap said:


> With all Bobo's offers he'll be sittin pretty next year too.



Rip. Get back to the other thread!


----------



## ribber (Jan 13, 2014)

Doesn't really matter who we get, as long as it's not Grantham. He made Martinez look like Buddy Ryan this season, and that's saying a mouthful. Possibly the worst defense I've ever seen.
Would love to see Pruitt or the MSU DC. Woulda loved to had Muschamp. I too am not sold on Smart. Maybe Mcgarity and CMR hit a home run this time with whoever they get. It can't get much worse


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 13, 2014)

Vic Koenning


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2014)

riprap said:


> With all Bobo's offers he'll be sittin pretty next year too.


----------



## biggabuck (Jan 13, 2014)

How about Will Muschamp? When Florida fires him next week!!  Remember you heard it here first!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

Ill keep Bobo and his 36.7 ppg thank you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2014)

biggabuck said:


> How about Will Muschamp? When Florida fires him next week!!  Remember you heard it here first!!!



Nah, not happening. They let him get away with cleaning house to save his job. They'll fire him midway thru next season.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Ill keep Bobo and his 36.7 ppg thank you.



This


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2014)

Got to be a done deal now!

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...kenton-wants-alabama-dc-211001969--ncaaf.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2014)

riprap said:


> Got to be a done deal now!
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...kenton-wants-alabama-dc-211001969--ncaaf.html



I thought Tarkenton was dead. My bad, Fran!
I really don't want to lose Kirby but it's bound to happen eventually.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2014)

Retweeted Fran Tarkenton (@Fran_Tarkenton):

Kirby Smart, it's time for you to come home to ‪#‎Athens‬. We need you. ‪#‎GoDawgs‬ @UGAAthletics


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd prefer pruitt over smart, when he left bama their secondary was up for grabs. Smart is a great coach but I feel like we could get a just as good if not better d.c. for half of what it would cost us for smart. Put the other half towards a full size indoor training facility. Other than pruitt who has a better record at d.c. 1 year one n.c. I like that ratio. Smart is holding out for a h.c. job. Bobo needs a raise had his offense not played like they did we could have been 2012 auburn 2.0 with all of our offensive injuries this season


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 14, 2014)

*Hope Kirby stays at Bama.Like so many others on the forum*

I don't know how he would fare when he wouldn't be under Sabans wing.Bama seemed to have trouble with up-tempo offenses this year.I think UGA could get a coordinator just as good for less money.We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Tark is senile


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I like the MSU DC better than Smart.


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't understand anyone's logic not wanting  Coach Smart and or thinking that Coach Smart has not proven himself. How many games has Alabama lost since he has been on their staff? 

If you could promote Coach Martinez or make a hire like Coach Granthem. How could you pass on Kirby Smart if you had a chance to hire  Coach Smart?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't think anyone is saying to pass on Smart if he is interested but last time he agreed to terms over a handshake only to leave us at the alter right before the announcement. Crappy way to treat your alma mater. There are plenty of guys who are proven that UGA could get with the money that it would take to lure him back to Athens.


----------



## Horns (Jan 14, 2014)

Houston, I see dollar bills leaving the building. Who is gonna get paid?


----------



## DSGB (Jan 14, 2014)

Pruitt would be my first choice, as well. Both he and Smart have experience coaching defensive backs, but Pruitt would be much cheaper. I wouldn't complain about either one. I'd also like to keep Chris Wilson, but that's gonna be up to the DC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Retweeted Fran Tarkenton (@Fran_Tarkenton):
> 
> Kirby Smart, it's time for you to come home to ‪#‎Athens‬. We need you. ‪#‎GoDawgs‬ @UGAAthletics



Fran's an idiot.  Makes me cringe whenever I hear that he is going to be interviewed on the radio.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

One source says two offers supposedly have been made.....Smart and Pruitt. Both were pretty lucrative for each perspective too. 
A separate source says only one offer has been made....Smart.
and
Pendergasts name is still on the list.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Fran's an idiot.  Makes me cringe whenever I hear that he is going to be interviewed on the radio.



only if he is off his meds/bourbon.


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> only if he is off his meds/bourbon.



Tarkenton and Namath will live forever.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

RutthenStrut said:


> I don't understand anyone's logic not wanting  Coach Smart and or thinking that Coach Smart has not proven himself. How many games has Alabama lost since he has been on their staff?
> 
> If you could promote Coach Martinez or make a hire like Coach Granthem. How could you pass on Kirby Smart if you had a chance to hire  Coach Smart?



Kirby is coaching top talent, with the help of Saban, who we know is a great defensive coach.  We just don't know if Kirby can step out from Saban's shadow and produce...and I don't see him being worth $1.5 mil.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Kirby is coaching top talent, with the help of Saban, who we know is a great defensive coach.  We just don't know if Kirby can step out from Saban's shadow and produce...and I don't see him being worth $1.5 mil.



All good coaches rise up with help from others! Example CMR had the help of B Bowden.  
Sure would help if some folks were not negative and looked for positive things. 
GO DAWGS !!


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 14, 2014)

Why would Smart or Pruitt leave their jobs and come to UGA?  They both make a pile of money and they each won a National Championship in the last 2 years.  Doesn't make sense.  They both have their systems in place and their own players in place.  UGA is not a step up for either one, as a matter of fact they would be a step down.  

I'm not trying to be argumantative, but why is it that UGA fans think every coach would be lucky to be hired by UGA, especially those that are at top 5 schools and winning crystal footballs?  

I _*might*_ could see Kirby comin over for a big raise due to his ties with UGA, but even that is a stretch.

I'm guessing y'all get a proven position coach from within the SEC or a DC from an AQ conference other than those mentioned.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> All good coaches rise up with help from others! Example CMR had the help of B Bowden.
> Sure would help if some folks were not negative and looked for positive things.
> GO DAWGS !!



I'm positive that I don't want Smart.  Better?


----------



## DSGB (Jan 14, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> I'm guessing y'all get a proven position coach from within the SEC or a DC from an AQ conference other than those mentioned.



I'm afraid you may be right. However, I think Wilson or Coach O get a shot before they hire an unproven DC. 

Pruitt may want a raise and/or Smart may want to step out from Saban's shadow and join his good friend Bobo.

We can all dream can't we?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Why would Smart or Pruitt leave their jobs and come to UGA?  They both make a pile of money and they each won a National Championship in the last 2 years.  Doesn't make sense.  They both have their systems in place and their own players in place.  UGA is not a step up for either one, as a matter of fact they would be a step down.
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumantative, but why is it that UGA fans think every coach would be lucky to be hired by UGA, especially those that are at top 5 schools and winning crystal footballs?
> 
> ...



Pruitt is making a little over $500 k.  An offer that will nearly double his salary would be tough to turn down.  Not to mention, if he does well at UGA, he has a better chance of taking over the program in Athens than he would at FSU.

I haven't seen where UGA fans were saying any of these coaches would be "lucky" to be hired by UGA.  You must have gotten mixed up with Texas and their head coaching search.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not liking what Dasher is saying-

Anthony Dasher ?@AnthonyDasher1 54s 
Lot of smoke forming around Kirby Smart at #UGA right now


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't think anyone is saying to pass on Smart if he is interested but last time he agreed to terms over a handshake only to leave us at the alter right before the announcement. Crappy way to treat your alma mater. There are plenty of guys who are proven that UGA could get with the money that it would take to lure him back to Athens.



I never said he was perfect but if it was about being loyal to your alma mater? Really, coach's and players change their mind on a regular basis.



rex upshaw said:


> Kirby is coaching top talent, with the help of Saban, who we know is a great defensive coach.  We just don't know if Kirby can step out from Saban's shadow and produce...and I don't see him being worth $1.5 mil.



WOW,

Does this mean UGA does not get top talent? If so how can we (UGA fans ) honestly expect to compete in the SEC and hold our coach's accountable for the lack of talent that we have?  I personally think the players that come to UGA is as talented as Bama's or any other teams in the nation!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 14, 2014)

I read somewhere that Pruitt and Will Friend are buddies, as well.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

RutthenStrut said:


> I never said he was perfect but if it was about being loyal to your alma mater? Really, coach's and players change their mind on a regular basis.



And I never said he had to be loyal to his alma mater. What I did say is that people have a bad taste in their mouth because the man accepted the job, shook hands, and it was done except for the ink on the paper. EVERYONE knew it. Then he went back to Bama, got a raise and left UGA with egg on their face. That is one of the reasons people don't want him anywhere near Athens. Plain and simple.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Why would Smart or Pruitt leave their jobs and come to UGA?  They both make a pile of money and they each won a National Championship in the last 2 years.  Doesn't make sense.  They both have their systems in place and their own players in place.  UGA is not a step up for either one, as a matter of fact they would be a step down.
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumantative, but why is it that UGA fans think every coach would be lucky to be hired by UGA, especially those that are at top 5 schools and winning crystal footballs?
> 
> ...



I could see Kirby coming over because Richt is eventually going to retire.  He would come because of his ties to UGA, the pay raise and the opportunity to be head coach after Richt retires.  You could say he has the same opportunity to be head coach at Bama.  It just boils down to whether he wants to wait out Richt or Saban.  I think he has a better guaranty to be the head coach after Richt than he does after Saban.  Nobody knows when Richt or Saban are going to retire.  I do see them both on a similar time table.  I really think the decision for Kirby will come down to the AD's at the respective institutions.  To me, I believe both AD's will be at the respective institutions longer than Saban or Richt.  Again, it boils down to whether Kirby wants to be head coach at UGA or Bama.  I think if Kirby turns down the opportunity to be DC at UGA and HCIW, then McGarity might not pursue Kirby again when the position comes up after Richt's retirement.  If Kirby turns it down, I believe he is putting all of his chips in Bama.  I think Kirby would have a better opportunity to be the HC at UGA if he takes a HC position, thus turning down the DC job, than he would if he turns the position down and remains DC at Bama.   I think McGarity (as well as everyone else) would understand turning down a DC position for a HC position.  I, as UGA fan, would rather see him take a HC job (any HC job) and then come to UGA as a HC, but we will see what happens.  Obviously, the choice is up to Kirby and his decision will have many implications for his future.

I see many variables for Pruitt as well.  He could come to UGA because of the raise that would be offered, the chance to prove himself as a DC at another instituation and the chance to possibly take over as HC after Richt retires.  Pruitt being able to have two feathers in his hat could boost him into a potential HC job down the road.  I don't think Jimbo is going anywhere any time soon.  I think if UGA offers the job to Pruitt, FSU should and will likely match the offer.  It will come down to whether or not Pruitt wants to prove that he can turn the UGA defense around and thus prove to everyone that he can do it at multiple institutions.  I think either way Pruitt is a good choice for UGA to pursue and Pruitt will be fine with either decision he makes.  No doubt he will do a good job for FSU or UGA and he will be looked at in the future for a potential HC position.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Pruitt is making a little over $500 k.  An offer that will nearly double his salary would be tough to turn down.  Not to mention, if he does well at UGA, he has a better chance of taking over the program in Athens than he would at FSU.
> 
> I haven't seen where UGA fans were saying any of these coaches would be "lucky" to be hired by UGA.  You must have gotten mixed up with Texas and their head coaching search.



You don't think that FSU will give him an increase to keep him in town?  

And yes, no one has siad the exact word "lucky", but that is the mentality of the the average UGA fan.  I think Chuck Oliver put it perfectly yesterday.  He asked would you, the average UGA fan, think it was a good move to go from being the DC at UGA to the DC a Okla State or Fresno?  The answer would be no and that's how the majority of college fans and coaches see the UGA job.  Not an elite post, just a job.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote :"WOW,

Does this mean UGA does not get top talent? If so how can we (UGA fans ) honestly expect to compete in the SEC and hold our coach's accountable for the lack of talent that we have? I personally think the players that come to UGA is as talented as Bama's or any other teams in the nation! "

Yep, absolutely! We have the talent to compete ,they just need to be coached to a higher level. We need confidence and emotion. Hopefully next season will be a turn around. I look forward to having a shutdown Defense, running the ball effectively and Winning against ranked teams! 
GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I could see Kirby coming over because Richt is eventually going to retire.  He would come because of his ties to UGA, the pay raise and the opportunity to be head coach after Richt retires.  You could say he has the same opportunity to be head coach at Bama.  It just boils down to whether he wants to wait out Richt or Saban.  I think he has a better guaranty to be the head coach after Richt than he does after Saban.  Nobody knows when Richt or Saban are going to retire.  I do see them both on a similar time table.  I really think the decision for Kirby will come down to the AD's at the respective institutions.  To me, I believe both AD's will be at the respective institutions longer than Saban or Richt.  Again, it boils down to whether Kirby wants to be head coach at UGA or Bama.  I think if Kirby turns down the opportunity to be DC at UGA and HCIW, then McGarity might not pursue Kirby again when the position comes up after Richt's retirement.  If Kirby turns it down, I believe he is putting all of his chips in Bama.  I think Kirby would have a better opportunity to be the HC at UGA if he takes a HC position, thus turning down the DC job, than he would if he turns the position down and remains DC at Bama.   I think McGarity (as well as everyone else) would understand turning down a DC position for a HC position.  I, as UGA fan, would rather see him take a HC job (any HC job) and then come to UGA as a HC, but we will see what happens.  Obviously, the choice is up to Kirby and his decision will have many implications for his future.
> 
> I see many variables for Pruitt as well.  He could come to UGA because of the raise that would be offered, the chance to prove himself as a DC at another instituation and the chance to possibly take over as HC after Richt retires.  Pruitt being able to have two feathers in his hat could boost him into a potential HC job down the road.  I don't think Jimbo is going anywhere any time soon.  I think if UGA offers the job to Pruitt, FSU should and will likely match the offer.  It will come down to whether or not Pruitt wants to prove that he can turn the UGA defense around and thus prove to everyone that he can do it at multiple institutions.  I think either way Pruitt is a good choice for UGA to pursue and Pruitt will be fine with either decision he makes.  No doubt he will do a good job for FSU or UGA and he will be looked at in the future for a potential HC position.



I go on about fire CMR and Bobo, but here is a serious question:

Is Smart doing a better job at Defense than Bobo is offense? Wouldn't it be a slap in the face (as I saw on here before) that Bobo wasn't offered the HC job. He has been here longer, paid his dues. Saban's protégés haven't exactly been tearing it up as head coaches.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

reliable source says 3 coaches were given offers and all three accepted.  don't know who or what positions they coach, just three were offered and all three accepted.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> You don't think that FSU will give him an increase to keep him in town?
> 
> And yes, no one has siad the exact word "lucky", but that is the mentality of the the average UGA fan.  I think Chuck Oliver put it perfectly yesterday.  He asked would you, the average UGA fan, think it was a good move to go from being the DC at UGA to the DC a Okla State or Fresno?  The answer would be no and that's how the majority of college fans and coaches see the UGA job.  Not an elite post, just a job.



I would assume FSU would give him a raise, but he is the highest paid assistant on staff right now.  My point is that it would be hard to turn down close to $1 mil per year and I don't know if FSU is willing to give him a $450+ k raise.

Well, I need not say more, if you agree with Chuck Oliver.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

riprap said:


> I go on about fire CMR and Bobo, but here is a serious question:
> 
> Is Smart doing a better job at Defense than Bobo is offense? Wouldn't it be a slap in the face (as I saw on here before) that Bobo wasn't offered the HC job. He has been here longer, paid his dues. Saban's protégés haven't exactly been tearing it up as head coaches.



I definitely think you could make the argument that it would be a slap in the face to Bobo.  I think Bobo has improved greatly as an offensive coordinator over his time at UGA.  I believe he is a good recruiter and turned into an excellent coordinator.  Does that mean he is going to be a good HC?  I don't know.  As I said about Kirby, I feel the same about Bobo.  I would like to see him get an opportunity to be a HC somewhere and then come back to UGA as a HC.  Do I think it will happen?  I don't know?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

RutthenStrut said:


> I never said he was perfect but if it was about being loyal to your alma mater? Really, coach's and players change their mind on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you honestly believe that UGA has the same level of talent that Bama has, you are mistaken.  Since 2009, UGA has gotten a total of (3) five star defensive players.  In that same time period, Bama has gotten (3) five star defensive players in two separate recruiting classes.

Does the talent need to be coached up at UGA?  Absolutely.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> reliable source says 3 coaches were given offers and all three accepted.  don't know who or what positions they coach, just three were offered and all three accepted.



Look forward to hearing if your reliable source is correct and who these persons are and what positions they will be undertaking.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> You don't think that FSU will give him an increase to keep him in town?
> 
> And yes, no one has siad the exact word "lucky", but that is the mentality of the the average UGA fan.  I think Chuck Oliver put it perfectly yesterday.  He asked would you, the average UGA fan, think it was a good move to go from being the DC at UGA to the DC a Okla State or Fresno?  The answer would be no and that's how the majority of college fans and coaches see the UGA job.  Not an elite post, just a job.



ok then...I'll say the word lucky, because they would be.  A new DC will be walking in to a defense loaded with some very, very good and young talent.  Actually a  bevy of_ underutilized _talent.  He would be filling the slot of a DC that _underperformed_, and that left the new DC _no place to go but up_.  A good DC could become a UGA fan hero in the span of one year, and cement himself as a premier, top tiered assistant that could, in the future, possibly/probably name his price; ala what Kirby Smart is doing right now.  He will have one of the nations hottest recruiting base right down the Atlanta highway in less time than it takes to get a good steak at Longhorns.  You are dang skippy the new DC will be lucky. What defensive coach in the country  could not look at the potential at Georgia, and  not want to take it!?
It is like turning loose a fat kid in Krispy Kreme.


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I definitely think you could make the argument that it would be a slap in the face to Bobo.  I think Bobo has improved greatly as an offensive coordinator over his time at UGA.  I believe he is a good recruiter and turned into an excellent coordinator.  Does that mean he is going to be a good HC?  I don't know.  As I said about Kirby, I feel the same about Bobo.  I would like to see him get an opportunity to be a HC somewhere and then come back to UGA as a HC.  Do I think it will happen?  I don't know?



I guess if they are as good of friends as they say they are then it would be fine. It wouldn't set well with me if my friend came to my team and started making double my salary for doing the same thing as me just on the other side of the ball. That is if Smart gets the 1.5 mil some are saying it would take to get him here.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> I think Chuck Oliver put it perfectly yesterday.  He asked would you, the average UGA fan, think it was a good move to go from being the DC at UGA to the DC a Okla State or Fresno?  The answer would be no and that's how the majority of college fans and coaches see the UGA job.  Not an elite post, just a job.



First off, you said "Chuck Oliver"...  Secondly, UGA was paying it's DC just shy of 1 million a year which makes him top 5 or so highest paid DC's in CFB so anyone who say's it's just "a job" is simply ignorant. 

I'm not saying it is the gig to end all gigs but it is one of the top posts out there and UGA fans have every right to think they can pull a good and proven DC. Other than Smart, the guys mentioned are getting paid half of what UGA will offer it's next DC so what does it hurt to offer them? If their team matches it then so be it but you won't be left wondering at the end of the day.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> He will have one of the nations hottest recruiting base right down the Atlanta highway in less time than it takes to get a good steak at Longhorns.



Bad anaolgy. You can't get a good steak at Longhorn.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

riprap said:


> I guess if they are as good of friends as they say they are then it would be fine. It wouldn't set well with me if my friend came to my team and started making double my salary for doing the same thing as me just on the other side of the ball. That is if Smart gets the 1.5 mil some are saying it would take to get him here.



It wouldn't bother me if it was a really good friend of mine.  In this scenario, I would be very happy that he was at my place of work and that he was able to get that much money.  I would also hope that it would in turn help me make more money.  If Kirby gets that kind of money, my guess is Bobo will get some more money too.  I think Bobo will get some more money either way.  Hopefully, the whole scenario would be a win/win for everybody.


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> It wouldn't bother me if it was a really good friend of mine.  In this scenario, I would be very happy that he was at my place of work and that he was able to get that much money.  I would also hope that it would in turn help me make more money.  If Kirby gets that kind of money, my guess is Bobo will get some more money too.  I think Bobo will get some more money either way.  Hopefully, the whole scenario would be a win/win for everybody.



I hope so too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Bad anaolgy. You can't get a good steak at Longhorn.



fair enough...how bout....J Alexanders?  Ruths Chris? Can't say Fogo De Chiao cause it's on a stick


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Hoping this is true-


Posted Today, 12:09 PM 


Radi Nabulsi ‏@RadiNabulsi1m
 Looks like Jeremy Pruitt will need to look for houses in Athens. Hope he didn't unpack too many boxes in Tallahassee.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

dude you got that quick...you must have been on speed alert.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> dude you got that quick...you must have been on speed alert.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I would assume FSU would give him a raise, but he is the highest paid assistant on staff right now.  My point is that it would be hard to turn down close to $1 mil per year and I don't know if FSU is willing to give him a $450+ k raise.
> 
> Well, I need not say more, if you agree with Chuck Oliver.



Like a UGA fan, he's even right once in a while.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Hoping this is true-
> 
> 
> Posted Today, 12:09 PM
> ...



Me too


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If you honestly believe that UGA has the same level of talent that Bama has, you are mistaken.  Since 2009, UGA has gotten a total of (3) five star defensive players.  In that same time period, Bama has gotten (3) five star defensive players in two separate recruiting classes.
> 
> Does the talent need to be coached up at UGA?  Absolutely.



LOL @ the amount of stars some goofy magazine puts beside a 17 or 18 year old young mans name. 

If those stars meant squat we would have more NC's then you could shake a stick at. Those stars are great for conversations on sports talk radio or in this case a forum But I promise you they don't mean a hill of beans when freshmen  report and lace them up!

How can anyone say we need a new coach because he can't take  our team with less talent and beat the other team who has more talented players and coach's who are better than ours? It don't work that way! 

It takes a combination of talent and a well coached structured program to win.... If it was all about how many stars was beside a players name coming out of high school the Florida Gators should have been champs the last couple of years! Just ask their old ball coach Meyer and their fans. According to them, they had so many 5 stars they could have made them a new galaxy!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

RutthenStrut said:


> LOL @ the amount of stars some goofy magazine puts beside a 17 or 18 year old young mans name.
> 
> If those stars meant squat we would have more NC's then you could shake a stick at. Those stars are great for conversations on sports talk radio or in this case a forum But I promise you they don't mean a hill of beans when freshmen  report and lace them up!
> 
> ...



Silly stars?  Most of those silly 5* kids from Bama are, or will be playing in the NFL.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Hoping this is true-
> 
> 
> Posted Today, 12:09 PM
> ...



x2......


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 14, 2014)

From Mark Schlabach...


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't have the subscription but www.ugasports.com just switched the picture on the main page for the Tuesday update from Kirby to Pruitt Does it mean anything I don't know.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re:*

I have a gut feeling that all UGA is doing is getting a good raise for Smart and Pruitt!  But I hope the rumor comes true!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

no...FSU can't outbid UGA on Pruitt, and I don't think UGA will offer Kirby; he is just too expensive/  Just my opinion mind you.  I think UGA can pay Pruitt more than FSU, but won't pay KS as much as Bama.  But then again, that and $7.99 will get you a 6 pack of Bud Light.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 14, 2014)

Pruitt is a DAWG!!!!!!  Now let's hit the recruiting trail to close out strong!!  You got your wish, Rex!!!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 14, 2014)

AJC saying Pruitt:

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/bulldogs-expected-to-hire-fsus-jeremy-pruitt-as-de/ncnYY/


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

WickedKwik said:


> Pruitt is a DAWG!!!!!!  Now let's hit the recruiting trail to close out strong!!  You got your wish, Rex!!!



Sweet.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

a real genuine hire.


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 14, 2014)

Espn also says Pruitt.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10292906/jeremy-pruitt-hired-georgia-bulldogs-defensive-coordinator


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats, Dawgs. He's a good one and we sure hated to see him leave Bama.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

oh but my! the Nole fans are crying the blues over on ESPiN!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Like a UGA fan, he's even right once in a while.



What's the "King" saying now???


----------



## formula1 (Jan 14, 2014)

*re:*

Very glad I was wrong!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> what's the "king" saying now???


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> What's the "King" saying now???



Probably not much!

I'm surprised FSU didn't make him a compelling counter offer, coming off a National Champioship and all.  I figured UGA would get a DC from an AQ conference, just not the one from FSU or Bama.  Interested to see how he does and what his impact will be.  I'm sure Spurrier can't wait to match up with a new DC and welcome him to the SEC .


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope he does a Great job !! We need to turn this mediocre program around ! 
GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Ill keep Bobo and his 36.7 ppg thank you.



X2, not only that, but adjusted for injuries and still kept up a pretty good scoring rate.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Ill keep Bobo and his 36.7 ppg thank you.


BINGO!

And Pruitt is a great hire!

Edit:While we are on big star recruits.......how many stats were next to Crowell's name again?


----------

